# Your Vocabulary Size



## Mayonnaise (Mar 15, 2013)

How big are they?

Take a test here: http://testyourvocab.com

And maybe share your results as well. State native/non native if you do.


Edit: Oh damn it I posted this in OT.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 15, 2013)

Fuck, and the derivatives thereof.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm game for this sort of dick waving contest.

My e-peen is right at average for this one at 20,400 words. Most people apparently score between 20,000 to 34,000 words if the test is to be believed.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 27,500. My native language is english.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 15, 2013)

_Fuck that test. _


----------



## iconmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

27,200 for me. Pretty average, apparently??


----------



## Recel (Mar 15, 2013)

Non native, 20,700 words. Not that bad I guess.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2013)

Apparently 31,300, but I've been reading my whole life and make money off writing stories.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 15, 2013)

AH I didn't post mine in the OP.

24,900. Non native. Good enough.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

27k - ish, non-native and self-taught at a young age, never been abroad or even known anyone who spoke English personally.
Not bad at all, I'd wager? Thanks videogames and internet :V
I'd get a better score were it a few years ago, I'm sure. I'm getting rusty.


All those words unknown to me sounded like slangs british people would say on a regular basis, funnily enough. I feel as I'm versed as the common American citizen, even my accent is American. Perhaps I should have taken the British variety as my learning basis :T
What would Fallowfox's score be? 40k? lawl


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2013)

Non native speaker, 29,300.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2013)

29,600, not too shabby.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 15, 2013)

Non native bastard here with  25k words. I need to read more Allan Poe. That guy's books make my vocab come buckets


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Non native bastard here with  25k words. I need to read more Allan Poe. That guy's books make my vocab come buckets



When I was little I couldn't wait for the german version of Harry Potter 5 so I ordered the english version^^ My first reaction while reading it? "WTF is a "wand"? XD
In my defense, that was 10 years ago. I think I was 13 when that book came out


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2013)

Native speaker , 25,500 words.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 15, 2013)

22.200 words. A native person here.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> When I was little I couldn't wait for the german version of Harry Potter 5 so I ordered the english version^^ My first reaction while reading it? "WTF is a "wand"? XD
> In my defense, that was 10 years ago. I think I was 13 when that book came out


lol yeah. That's the case with me when reading Allan Poe now. Some words are just, fascinating and rare, and the style he employs is quite awesome
Murders in the Rue Morgue goes a bit like this all the way through:
"The mental features discoursed of as the analytical, are, in themselves, but little susceptible of analysis. We appreciate them only in their effects. We know of them, among other things, that they are always to their possessor, when inordinately possessed, a source of the liveliest enjoyment. As the strong man exults in his physical ability, delighting in such exercises as call his muscles into action, so glories the analyst in that moral activity which _disentangles_. He derives pleasure from even the most trivial occupations bringing his talents into play. He is fond of enigmas, of conundrums, of hieroglyphics; exhibiting in his solutions of each a degree of _acumen_ which appears to the ordinary apprehension preternatural. His results, brought about by the very soul and essence of method, have, in truth, the whole air of intuition. The faculty of re-solution is posssibly much invigorated by mathematical study, and especially by that highest branch of it which, unjustly, and merely on account of its retrograde operations, has been called, as _par excellence_, analysis." 

And that is a bit of the very first page.
Imagine reading full novels that only go towards fancier text and grammatical structures.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dahell?
Non native, self-taugh before going to and after leaving school. 
Videogames, books... They seem to help a lot ._.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

19,900, and I don't even speak English!
But really yeah, that was it, and I'm a native English speaker. 

I don't really read books a whole lot though, so that probably explains it. A lot of words in there I'd never even heard before, and those that I had I only had a faint idea what they meant, so it didn't really count. I also don't really bother reading things most of the time, even online (except subtitles in anime I guess). I just have a short attention span and stop paying attention. Oh well, good thing people literally never use half of these words in real life. Only obscure words I got were those that had somehow made it into whatever dialect my parents used around the house.

pfft this probably explains to some people my stupid posting style, if I still have one (which I did used to at least). No shame, no shame.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 15, 2013)

22,700. I feel... Disappointed. I'll have to retake the test later. Native-speaker here.

I guess that my diction is just elevated, but my knowledge is lacking. /:


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

My my, what do you know, foreigners here seem to be having better results.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://testyourvocab.com/br/result?user=2621762

Re-did the test and found this has random words added each time to go there and take it.
Pretty inaccurate imo. Verbal tenses and such are as important as simple nouns or participles imo...


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2013)

25K... huh. I know for a fact that can't be right.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> lol yeah. That's the case with me when reading Allan Poe now. Some words are just, fascinating and rare, and the style he employs is quite awesome
> Murders in the Rue Morgue goes a bit like this all the way through:
> "The mental features discoursed of as the analytical, are, in themselves, but little susceptible of analysis. We appreciate them only in their effects. We know of them, among other things, that they are always to their possessor, when inordinately possessed, a source of the liveliest enjoyment. As the strong man exults in his physical ability, delighting in such exercises as call his muscles into action, so glories the analyst in that moral activity which _disentangles_. He derives pleasure from even the most trivial occupations bringing his talents into play. He is fond of enigmas, of conundrums, of hieroglyphics; exhibiting in his solutions of each a degree of _acumen_ which appears to the ordinary apprehension preternatural. His results, brought about by the very soul and essence of method, have, in truth, the whole air of intuition. The faculty of re-solution is posssibly much invigorated by mathematical study, and especially by that highest branch of it which, unjustly, and merely on account of its retrograde operations, has been called, as _par excellence_, analysis."
> 
> ...



At least I could understand all of that when reading it. 19,900 ain't bad I guess. More than that verges on the unnecessary.
Also, reading that reminded me of the essay _Politics and the English Language_ by George Orwell. I found it in a bookshop for 99p and read it one day. Your example is probably fine, and you can follow it if you read carefully enough, or are better at paying attention to things than I am, but his examples were passages from political writing that tied the meaning up so tightly and complexly that it was almost totally lost altogether by the end of it. It's a good essay if you're interested in language and how it's used.

And here it is:
https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm

Ends it with these pointers:

(i) Never use a metaphor, simile, or other figure of speech which you are used to seeing in print. 
(ii) Never use a long word where a short one will do. 
(iii) If it is possible to cut a word out, always cut it out. 
(iv) Never use the passive where you can use the active. 
(v) Never use a foreign phrase, a scientific word, or a jargon word if you can think of an everyday English equivalent. 
(vi) Break any of these rules sooner than say anything outright barbarous.



Lev1athan said:


> 22,700. I feel... Disappointed. I'll have to retake the test later. Native-speaker here.
> 
> I guess that my diction is just elevated, but my knowledge is lacking. /:



Seriously, it doesn't matter. You don't need an excessive vocabulary to feel knowledgeable. Like in that essay, don't use a long word where a short one will do. After a point you're just learning different ways to say the same thing.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> http://testyourvocab.com/br/result?user=2621762
> 
> Re-did the test and found this has random words added each time to go there and take it.
> Pretty inaccurate imo. Verbal tenses and such are as important as simple nouns or participles imo...


Still better than me. /:


----------



## Bliss (Mar 15, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> My my, what do you know, foreigners here seem to be having better results.


How did you figure that? I have only one person to compare.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> lol yeah. That's the case with me when reading Allan Poe now. Some words are just, fascinating and rare, and the style he employs is quite awesome
> Murders in the Rue Morgue goes a bit like this all the way through:
> "The mental features discoursed of as the analytical, are, in themselves, but little susceptible of analysis. We appreciate them only in their effects. We know of them, among other things, that they are always to their possessor, when inordinately possessed, a source of the liveliest enjoyment. As the strong man exults in his physical ability, delighting in such exercises as call his muscles into action, so glories the analyst in that moral activity which _disentangles_. He derives pleasure from even the most trivial occupations bringing his talents into play. He is fond of enigmas, of conundrums, of hieroglyphics; exhibiting in his solutions of each a degree of _acumen_ which appears to the ordinary apprehension preternatural. His results, brought about by the very soul and essence of method, have, in truth, the whole air of intuition. The faculty of re-solution is posssibly much invigorated by mathematical study, and especially by that highest branch of it which, unjustly, and merely on account of its retrograde operations, has been called, as _par excellence_, analysis."
> 
> ...



...Oh my


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Still better than me. /:


There there. *comforts*
Better or not who cares. As long as it's understand-able (heh.fail.exe) that's what matters the most. This is something nice furr-dah-lulz, nothing more.
Fake test is fake :> *smooch*


----------



## Symlus (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> There there. *comforts*
> Better or not who cares. As long as it's understand-able (heh.fail.exe) that's what matters the most. This is something nice furr-dah-lulz, nothing more.
> Fake test is fake :> *smooch*


When you break down / combine your words, I actually find it more difficult. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to get up now.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

It's not the size that matters, it's how you use it.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 15, 2013)

^that, is signature worthy


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's how you use it.


*
It's a hell of a lot easier to get to France on a big cruise liner than on a dingy.*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *
> It's a hell of a lot easier to get to France on a big cruise liner than on a dingy.*


You can make metaphors to mean anything you want. Reading this I suppose this is sort of like, you mean that with more vocabulary it's easier to get your point across? I'm not sure a traveling metaphor really makes sense for language at all though.

Here's another one.
If you were to take a ball to be your "point", then throwing it to someone else, and their catching it is them getting the point. The lighter the ball is, then the easier it is for the other person to catch. For example, that word-heavy passage on the last page would be a ball of lead, and that would be hard to catch if thrown to you, wouldn't it? And so, with what I'm getting at with this metaphor, it's harder to get the point, unless you really focus and try, like if you were preparing yourself to catch a ball of lead.

But I suppose it's always better to be stronger and more confident of your catching ability. Someone who's catching them day after day can catch them more easily than someone who's used to throwing around lighter objects.

Prattling on here.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll be honest with you, Hateful Bitch, I don't know what I was trying to say in my post. ;u

I do apologize my dear acquaintance if my words seemed demeaning or something, it wasn't intended to be bad or anything.


----------



## captainbrant (Mar 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I'll be honest with you, Hateful Bitch, I don't know what I was trying to say in my post. ;u
> 
> I do apologize my dear acquaintance if my words seemed demeaning or something, it wasn't intended to be bad or anything.


say again please I'm not able to get your words
too much sy...lla...bles


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 15, 2013)

According to the test I have 16,600 words in my vocabulary. I guess that's pretty good for a 15 year old, considering I read hundreds of books.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 25,600 (on average). The test is very inaccurate if you ask me. I tried it multiple times and got figures ranging from 18,000 ----> 30,000


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2013)

Native speaker here, with 21,900 words. That rule about not clicking words you know you've seen before, but don't know the definition of really got me.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> How did you figure that? I have only one person to compare.


Well, the replies to this thread themselves should be giving you some insight on where I'd gotten that assumption from.

Back when I was a kid I was pretty obsessed with learning this language by myself, so I used to read whole dictionaries and then produce text using all the pretty fancy words I'd just read about. I was 11, or 12?
Ah, fun times! I would probably score a lot higher had I taken that little test back then.  Now there's so many other things to in my mind to worry about, and I barely have enough time to practice anymore :c
Still, it does wonders for my ego to know I'm still on the same [or even higher] level as you natives. Ha-rumph!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree that this test is pretty unreliable. xP


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

inb4 all native speakers who scored badly claim the test is unreliable


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> inb4 all native speakers who scored badly claim the test is unreliable



...But everyone that has said it's innacurate and unreliable got high scores.

>.>


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...But everyone that has said it's innacurate and unreliable got high scores.
> 
> >.>


Are we reading the same thread?


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> inb4 all native speakers who scored badly claim the test is unreliable



Check your connection; it might be a bit slow.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2013)

14.5K

Whether that fits my vocabulary or not... No way to know. I don't know how genuine this test is, but I don't mind the number. I'm most certain that 5000 are more than enough for basic communication and that talking on higher scales has nothing to do with common vocabulary but instead profession or study. Obviously enough I feel bad for scoring lower than most anybody, but the words that I didn't know were ones that I never saw in use before, so I really shouldn't mind it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Check your connection; it might be a bit slow.


Is that so?


----------



## badlands (Mar 15, 2013)

26,300. middle of the road score


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 15, 2013)

First time 19,100
:'(
Second time 21,100
Still :'(


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, the replies to this thread themselves should be giving you some insight on where I'd gotten that assumption from.
> 
> Back when I was a kid I was pretty obsessed with learning this language by myself, so I used to read whole dictionaries and then produce text using all the pretty fancy words I'd just read about. I was 11, or 12?
> Ah, fun times! I would probably score a lot higher had I taken that little test back then.  Now there's so many other things to in my mind to worry about, and I barely have enough time to practice anymore :c
> Still, it does wonders for my ego to know I'm still on the same [or even higher] level as you natives. Ha-rumph!



Maybe it's the case where native english speakers learn a certain amount and are like "Well that's enough" whereas maybe non-native speakers are more conscious of it, and seem to worry too much about whether they're speaking fluently or not. I see it way too much on Youtube comments, someone giving good well phrased commentary followed by "sorry for my English". 

Since they're not really sure how to compare themselves against other people, it's like being blind and running a race; you're not sure whether you're behind, on par, or ahead of everyone else, but you keep running your hardest just in case you're not doing very well.

Not sure if that's the case for you or any other people speaking English as a second language, but that's how I feel about some things in my life, and it could be applicable here, but I don't really know.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 15, 2013)

First time, I got 26,800.
Second time, I got 33,700.

So I dunno.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> First time, I got 26,800.
> Second time, I got 33,700.
> 
> So I dunno.



Can't find the words to describe it eh? :B


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> First time, I got 26,800.
> Second time, I got 33,700.
> 
> So I dunno.



That means you're quite the keen person! :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Maybe it's the case where native english speakers learn a certain amount and are like "Well that's enough" whereas maybe non-native speakers are more conscious of it, and seem to worry too much about whether they're speaking fluently or not. I see it way too much on Youtube comments, someone giving good well phrased commentary followed by "sorry for my English".
> 
> Since they're not really sure how to compare themselves against other people, it's like being blind and running a race; you're not sure whether you're behind, on par, or ahead of everyone else, but you keep running your hardest just in case you're not doing very well.
> 
> Not sure if that's the case for you or any other people speaking English as a second language, but that's how I feel about some things in my life, and it could be applicable here, but I don't really know.


Yes, that's exactly it. You hit the nail on the head. Well, at least that's how I feel.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 15, 2013)

27,200. This thing is very inaccurate.

Also, Hateful Bitch, I think the case is "We don't use these words as often, so we don't need to know or appreciate them," rather than "I know enough. I don't need to learn more."


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 25K the first time then I got 21K the second time around. Bollocks.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 15, 2013)

http://testyourvocab.com/result?user=2622190
Native


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 15, 2013)

The score I got was 21,600.  
But that's meaningless in Oregon as we native born Oregonians simply grunt at one another (spoken language wise).


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 15, 2013)

http://testyourvocab.com/result?user=2621911

Only 23k, damn.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 13,800, native speaker.

Second try: 23,000, but only because I learned what the big words on the last test meant after I took it.


----------



## Troj (Mar 15, 2013)

35,700 words.

Most of which I don't get to use nearly enough .



			
				Hateful Bitch said:
			
		

> I see it way too much on Youtube comments, someone giving good well phrased commentary followed by "sorry for my English".



Meanwhile, many of the comments left by native speakers of English couldn't even pass the Turing Test .

I once had a French woman approach me in a store to tell me that my English was "bootiful." I was surprised by this, and then I realized that having to formally study English in school had probably made her more cognizant of, say, certain grammar forms that many Americans don't use anymore. I'm one of the few folks I know who still uses the subjunctive mood on a regular basis.

But, sadly, as my social skills have improved over the years, my grammar's begun to slip . I'm picking up everybody else's bad habits!


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2013)

40,100 words. i dont really put much effort in these days though. i did read the thesaurus and the dictionary. guess most of it didnt stick, getting too old to remember words.


----------



## WolfBIOS (Mar 15, 2013)

26K as a native speaker. I'm impressed by you guys who apparently can speak two languages better than me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2013)

ITT: Azure is the most literate FAF member.


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ITT: Azure is the most literate FAF member.


and the world was suddenly a terrible place


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 15, 2013)

18,300. I'm 19 and a native speaker.
http://testyourvocab.com/result?user=2622559
This sort of makes sense.


----------



## Percy (Mar 15, 2013)

23,800, native speaker. I don't feel smart anymore Right about average.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 15, 2013)

Your total vocabulary size is estimated to be:
30,500


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ITT: Azure is the most literate FAF member.


That blew my fucking mind.
Wow.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> pfft this probably explains to some people my stupid posting style, if I still have one (which I did used to at least). No shame, no shame.


A 20,000 or under vocabulary just means that haven't spent a lot of life reading for recreation, or entertainment (a lot; see, somewhat excessive), or that at some point in your education, reading and writing was a shared activity in school.

I know a lot of people who suck at English, but are amazing artists. We might know a language, but maybe there's simply another one that we speak better.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

Am going to go through the dictionary and mark down on msword every time I know a word in it and see how many words I actually know... it's the only way to actually know.

EDIT: I got to 471 words at the accr's and decided that it was not worth it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys, the test is just an approximation. 



Hateful Bitch said:


> Maybe it's the case where native english speakers learn a certain amount and are like "Well that's enough" whereas maybe non-native speakers are more conscious of it, and seem to worry too much about whether they're speaking fluently or not.


Yeah, this is the case with me. My friends here are like that as well.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 16, 2013)

Well... shit.
I took the test 3 times and got 20,200, 20,300, and 21,700 respectively. (Native Speaker)
I know that this is just a generalised test with a large degree of inaccuracy, but I still can't help feeling a little disheartened. 

I like to think that I read a lot of books (even more challenging ones), yet to see these results makes me think that either: I'm reading books with a flat and unvaried vocabulary, or I'm reading high level books but don't take away the vocabulary (And thus a large amount of the intended meaning of the book!)

Both scare me equally.

This also reminds me of my limited vocabulary use here on the forums. I feel like I repeat the same few words or phrases over and over again, both here and in real life. 
Thinking more about it makes me realise truly how limited and repetitive I am.

On another note, I was reminded by this test of the infuriatingly difficult task of coming up with definitions for words.
It's almost impossible for me to come up with anything that sounds good, once I start trying to define more complicated concepts.
By trying to break up complex words into more simple and universal terms, I find you always lose some important connotations specific to the original word.
I don't know how people manage to come up with decent dictionary definitions.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I like to think that I read a lot of books (even more challenging ones), yet to see these results makes me think that either: I'm reading books with a flat and unvaried vocabulary, or I'm reading high level books but don't take away the vocabulary (And thus a large amount of the intended meaning of the book!)


Just read the dictionary thrice and you should learn like 50 new words, then go rest for a few days.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ITT: Azure is the most literate FAF member.


This means Azure will rule the world someday. Can't tell if good or bad thing ._.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you only ever really ultimately need five words in your lexicon
Food
Drink
Halp
Murr
Yiff


----------



## thoron (Mar 16, 2013)

24,600, about middle of the road.


----------



## Golden (Mar 17, 2013)

23K.


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 17, 2013)

38k.  Wow, I have not seen such a large collection of words I didn't know or only vaguely recognized in years. 

Edit: oh yeah, native.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 17, 2013)

14,000 words


... oh my god


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

They estimate I know 19,400 words. 

Native speaker.

Perhaps I therefore have a little reason to be biased, but the words I was asked to define were mostly old-lady words and they specifically weighted my answer on how much fiction I used. 

If words like Olivine, boson, covalent and flux-rope had come up perhaps my results would be more optimistic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 17, 2013)

13,500

I feel they greatly lowered my number because of my age.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> 13,500
> 
> I feel they greatly lowered my number because of my age.



Young people...knowing words? 

What madness is this?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They estimate I know 19,400 words.
> 
> Native speaker.
> 
> ...


How the fuck did I get a higher score than the master of vocabulary? This test is officially bull.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah... knowing one or two extra word can really skew the result.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 18, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Yeah... knowing one or two extra word can really skew the result.



Indeed. The test also relies on you being honest about your ability to define, rather than just have some vague intuitive sense of the word.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 18, 2013)

Three tests back-to-back got 20,800; 24,000; and 27,100. Shit test is shit.

And what in the living hell is "williwaw?"


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> How the fuck did I get a higher score than the master of vocabulary? This test is officially bull.



That is not Monsieur Renard.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 18, 2013)

32k native English :v


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2013)

39,800 words.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Mar 18, 2013)

28,100 words and I'm a native speaker.

I thought I knew at least 30,000. But oh well.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 18, 2013)

20,500
Not bad for a dropout.
I could've sworn purloin was a Pokemon though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2013)

I repeated the test again, this time using a dictionary to expel words I thought I knew the meaning of but was wrong and include words that I actually did know the meaning of but was sure I was using them incorrectly, and got 24,600, which is still rather low.


----------



## Wakboth (Mar 20, 2013)

Non-native speaker, 41200 words. 

I'm the kind of a person who actually reads dictionaries for fun.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 20, 2013)

~38000. I played by the "rules" and ignored the words I've seen but didn't have a dictionary definition for (but could pick out in context). Native speaker.


----------



## Namba (Mar 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They estimate I know 19,400 words.
> 
> Native speaker.
> 
> ...


This test is now officially complete and utter horseshit; I could've sworn you were the most English savvy person on the forums. The test suffers from an incredibly limited vocabulary.

Oh, btw, I think it's so silly when people get onto me for using the word "fuck" in my writing and in conversations because I'm "more intelligent than that." Bitch, please. First of all, I'm dumber than a bag of rocks and second "fuck" is a smart word, because it has so many different meanings that if you happen to know how to use it in every situation, you're most certainly intelligent enough.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 20, 2013)

This test is pretty inaccurate as others have pointed out, I took it several times and got a range from around 19,000 to around 30,000.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> This test is now officially complete and utter horseshit; I could've sworn you were the most English savvy person on the forums. The test suffers from an incredibly limited vocabulary.
> 
> Oh, btw, I think it's so silly when people get onto me for using the word "fuck" in my writing and in conversations because I'm "more intelligent than that." Bitch, please. First of all, I'm dumber than a bag of rocks and second "fuck" is a smart word, because it has so many different meanings that if you happen to know how to use it in every situation, you're most certainly intelligent enough.



It's possible that I know less words than average but use, or appear to use, a wider variety of those words in my everyday speech. 

Agreed with swearing. They're some of the most powerful words because people still get their knickers in a twist about them.


----------

